# Best place to catch shrimp



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to try out my idea for a shrimp trap but i dont know where to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Low tide is the best time when you can get lots of shrimps. Carp and read meat also acts as good trap for shrimp.


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

if you go to the 17 ave. bridge there at the boat launch, over by the grass beds you can catch 3 to 4 inch shrimp with your hand lol......gotta be low tide tho


----------

